# Can you kill a problem bear out of season?



## cptmorgan177 (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife's family has some property near the GA NC line, and they have a bear that has been visiting the chickens picking them off a few at a time. Technically it is in NC, do you think they will give them permission to kill it? 
If so I will be looking for someone with dogs to help with the situation.
Thank you


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 16, 2011)

No need to kill it, just run it off.Google bear hazing!


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 16, 2011)

Quite sure you have to call DNR to do it for you. Ask CKillmaster. Or they could just get rid of the chickens for a while, & it will find an easy meal elsewhere.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 16, 2011)

Hanf strips or rags dipped in turpentine around where you keep the chickens. The bear will leave your area.


----------



## ripplerider (Aug 17, 2011)

A guy was on here last yr. who shot a bear he believed was menacing his dog. Was in his yard in Gilmer co. He received a ticket. I think your family should do something different about their chickens before they kill a bear that's just acting like God meant for it to.


----------



## cptmorgan177 (Aug 22, 2011)

Well the verdict is in. We called the local game warden and we tried several things, shooting in the air, turpentine rags, stronger electric fence. Nothing works. Warden said we should find someone with dogs to run it off. If that doesn't work he said we can shoot it if it's destroying property. Anyone have any dogs they are willing to try and run off this bear?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 22, 2011)

cptmorgan177 said:


> Well the verdict is in. We called the local game warden and we tried several things, shooting in the air, turpentine rags, stronger electric fence. Nothing works. Warden said we should find someone with dogs to run it off. If that doesn't work he said we can shoot it if it's destroying property. Anyone have any dogs they are willing to try and run off this bear?



Few words of advice for ya........... You had better get that part in writing..... Just saying.


----------



## rem 300 (Aug 23, 2011)

Where are you located in NC I might can help


----------



## donald-f (Aug 24, 2011)

I would think that dnr would come out and set trap before they would tell you to kill it.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 24, 2011)

Why would the dnr not have some one tranquilize/dart it and haul it off?

Oh wait, some one would probably charge to do that, the state/dnr does not want to spend any money.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 24, 2011)

Sss.


----------



## ga_mason (Aug 24, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> Few words of advice for ya........... You had better get that part in writing..... Just saying.



Good Advice here..... I would get it in writing. It is very costly paying a bear fine. They have cracked down on bear harveting alot over he past two years. In gilmer county, people think twice before even taking a bear during legal hunting season. There have been so many fines from DNR coming up with all kinds of violations. They try to find something to charge you for on killing a bear it seems.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 24, 2011)

Not to derail your thread but in a nother thread the bear doggers said that dogs would not run a bear out of an area, that it would come back!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 24, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Not to derail your thread but in a nother thread the bear doggers said that dogs would not run a bear out of an area, that it would come back!



That's the truth. Only way one will leave is when the chickens run out OR a better food source comes along.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 24, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Sss.



I agree with ya on that one.


----------



## Alaska (Aug 24, 2011)

a can air horn will send them away temporaraly. ultimately the food source has to be removed or kept secured.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 24, 2011)

12 gauge + #9 shot

Don't know if I would kill it - just alittle scare, but it is not my problem for me to judge.


----------



## besclavon (Aug 25, 2011)

*bad bear*

i had a black bear attack my dog in july 2010 near the NE GA/NC border on private property. i shot it and called dnr to haul it off so i didnt have to bury it. big mistake. I got charged with an aggravated misdemeanor that had a hefty fine. to dispose of a nuisance bear legally, DNR has to do it and you have to present a case as to why before they will, which takes time. Eventually it got dropped, but it was a big pain in my butt and i got an attorney. I tried putting every thing up, making noise, chasing it, etc... nothing worked. it was not afraid of me. then it went after my dog early one morning and i shot it in the head with my glock. it went down in one shot  right where i shot it. i was kind of surprised because a 40cal isnt really a bear round. i was ready to go wyatt earp on it before it could get to me or my dog. it was 10 feet from my porch. 

my lesson learned, you do what you have to do to protect yourself and your animals. only you can judge what needs to be done in the heat of the moment. Anyone can be a monday morning quarterback easily proffering correct opinions and other options. just be aware there may be consequences. are a few chickens work that? why not put up hot a really good hotwire box? it kept them out of my garden all summer. i could see their prints circling it. if not and push comes to shove, be sure and dig your bullet(s) out of it and dispose of it discretely. 

if you google the news right now, there is a similar story about a man that shot a grizzly near his kids out west. they are trying to charge him with poaching a threatened species. DNR doesnt budge on this. a dead bear out of season, no matter what, is poaching in their eyes. and definitely dont take their word that you can shoot them if they are damaging property. the judge is the one that decides that, not them. even if they give it to you in writing, a ****y judge with a pet bear can still throw the book at you. DNR doesnt make the laws, they just cite infractions. he said, she said arguments dont hold up in court.


----------

